# R32 GT-R V5C Copy



## NorSkyline (Jul 1, 2006)

Hi,

I`ve bought a R32 GT-R, that came from UK, through Sweden, and ended up as a track car in Norway.
I`ve rebuilt the car now, repainted, interior done, engine overhaul etc...
The needs plates though, and to do this, I need a copy of the V5C it used to have in the UK.
(the car registration autority in Norway demands the V5C to be presented, to be able to get the car registered)

I`ve tried to reach out to the DVLA, but they have been less than helpfull in the matter.
If anybody could help me with this issue, I would be more than glad to pay for the service. 

I have also reached out Calder Motor, who imported the car in the UK, and registered it first. They don`t have any papers for this car anymore, and advise me to apply for a re-issue V5C, using the V62 form.
They can confirm that they imported the car, and registered it back in ca. 2003-2004.
The problem is that I don`t have UK adress etc., and will therefore not be able to apply for a V5C, using this form. 

If anybody can help me, please send me a PM.

All help will highly appreciated!

Thanks from Norway!
-NorSkyline


----------



## nickedclogs (May 14, 2011)

Afternoon! 

I can recommend (if you are indeed willing to pay!) CARS Europe. They will do everything you wish, for a fee. They act as your agent and therefore you will not require your own address in the UK. I'm afraid I don't have a name for you to ask for because I tend to use them for their other services (transport, import, and tax stuff) but if you ring the switchboard they will put you through to the right person. 

They do this all day every day for cars a lot more valuable than ours so rest assured they are as good as you are going to get!

J


----------



## Niklas (Feb 13, 2006)

I cant send you a PM but i would appreciate if you could share your findings with me.


----------



## Yosh (Jan 10, 2016)

PM me I could help with this


----------



## Niklas (Feb 13, 2006)

does anyone have more info about this?


----------

